# اللهجات الخليجية: أغنية جميلة يا سلام .. بس اللهجة زق



## jawad-dawdi

اغنيه جميله يا سلام .. بس اللهجه زق الحلو انها مكتوبه﻿

بأي لهجة كتبت هذه الجملة؟ .. وما معناها؟​


----------



## thelastchoice

ربما خليجية ولاكن استخدام تعبير "زق" للتعبير عن صعوبة فهم لهجة المغني غير لائق و ممجوج واستخدام سوقي.المعنى واضح يبدي اعجابه بالأغنية ربما قصد لحنها، ولاكنه لم يفهم لهجة المغني جيدا،، ثم يردف بأن الجميل في الأمر أن الكلمات مكتوبة أي كلمات الأغنية. .


----------



## Bakr

thelastchoice said:


> ربما خليجية ولاكن استخدام تعبير "زق" للتعبير عن صعوبة فهم لهجة المغني غير لائق و ممجوج واستخدام سوقي.المعنى واضح يبدي اعجابه بالأغنية ربما قصد لحنها، ولاكنه لم يفهم لهجة المغني جيدا،، ثم يردف بأن الجميل في الأمر أن الكلمات مكتوبة أي كلمات الأغنية. .


هل لكلمة "زق" معنى جامد وغير لائق أم قد تتغير حسب السياق..شكرا لك


----------



## WadiH

في السعودية والخليج معناها "البراز" أكرمك الله ولا تستخدم بأي معنى آخر فيما أعلم.


----------

